# Questions on Dr. Harvey-veg-to-bowl..



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I thought I would try the Dr. Harvey's veg-to-bowl for Rose and Lily. I didn't realize it has garlic in it until after I ordered it so I hope it doesn't make Rose sick. Can you make a batch and freeze in meal size containers? Can you use ground meats and poultry and microwave them? Do you refrigerate your oils? I'm really not into home cooking, but I like the idea of a premix and adding my own meat. They have been eating Wellness core reduced fat dry and doing fine on it, but whether I moisten it or feed dry, it makes their faces get dirty because the kibble does not hold together very well and gets dusty and crumbly. Ditto on the canned stews with gravy. I would like to get away from dry food, eventually.. thanks for your:smhelp:.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

We've been using Dr Harveys Canine Health for the past few weeks. Queso really likes it. Here's the routine that we've gotten into: 

Cook about a pound of meat (chicken, turkey or beef for her) and then weigh 6oz portions on a kitchen scale and put them into little baggies for the freezer. 

Then we take them out to make one batch at a time. Usually I just let the meat defrost in the fridge, but the micro is probably fine, too. 

Let the mix absorb the water for 8 mins or so. 

Put meat + wet mix in the food processor to pulse until it makes a paste - this is because Queso doesn't have great teeth and prefers softer, less textured food.

Yes, keep the oil in the fridge, and add a little on top before each serving. The oil can go bad, that's why it's better to add at the end.

I have an idea to make little meatloaf muffins for Queso with the Dr Harveys mix, some meat and maybe an egg as a binder. These would be super easy to freeze and easier to transport. On a recent trip we had to go back to kibble food (which she did NOT like anymore!) because the Dr Harveys is too cumbersome to prepare in a hotel room for us...

Hope that's helpful.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I just bought some this weekend for Mika. She picks out the protein and won't eat the veggies !


----------

